# το λίγο που την έπαιρνε



## Ancolie

Ενας γιος έχει καβγάδες με τον πατέρα του.
"Το λίγο που την έπαιρνε, έμπαινε στη μέση για να τους καλμάρει"

= το λίγο μέρος που η μητέρα έπαιρνε ;


----------



## Iraklakos

Εννοεί ότι δεν είχε δικαίωμα να επέμβει περισσότερο, δηλαδή αν έκανε κάτι παραπάνω η μητέρα, τότε ο πατέρας θα θύμωνε με εκείνη. 
Θυμίζει παλιότερες εποχές, όταν η γυναίκες δεν είχαν λόγο στην οικογένεια, γι'αυτό δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο.


----------



## Ancolie

Iraklakos said:


> Εννοεί ότι δεν είχε δικαίωμα να επέμβει περισσότερο, δηλαδή αν έκανε κάτι παραπάνω η μητέρα, τότε ο πατέρας θα θύμωνε με εκείνη.
> Θυμίζει παλιότερες εποχές, όταν η γυναίκες δεν είχαν λόγο στην οικογένεια, γι'αυτό δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι περισσότερο.



Κατάλαβα! Και ευχαριστώ !
Αλλά μπορούσες να μου δώσεις ένα συνώνυμο του " έπαιρνε" εδώ ;


----------



## Ancolie

_δε με παίρνει,_ δε μου επιτρέπεται, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κτ.

Αυτή η σημασία του παίρνω είναι σωστή ;


----------



## Iraklakos

Ναι! Αυτή είναι η σημασία... δεν μου επιτρέπεται, δεν έχω το δικαίωμα, δεν μπορώ
Όσο για συνώνυμο, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πως αλλιώς θα το έλεγα χωρίς να αλλοιωθεί το νόημα. Sorry!


----------



## Ancolie

Είναι σαφές τώρα, για μένα. Ευχαριστώ.
Αυτό το "παίρνω"έχει τόσες σημασίες !


----------



## Iraklakos

Χαρά μου που μπόρεσα να βοηθήσω!


----------



## Andrious

Να προσθέσω ότι η φράση "δε με παίρνει (να κάνω κάτι)" έχει ευρύτερη χρήση, πέραν της πολιτισμικής (ήθη, έθιμα κτλ.). Για παράδειγμα:

_Σήμερα στο λεωφορείο μπήκαν 3 ελεγκτές και μίλησαν άσχημα σε μια γυναίκα που δεν είχε εισιτήριο. Τους έκραξα αλλά δε με έπαιρνε για κάτι περισσότερο επειδή ήμουν μόνη μου._


----------

